# Nailbinding rugs?



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone here knows how to nailbind and if they do if they could share some ideas or help point me in the right direction so I could learn to do this.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

You really got me intrigued with that one! Mostly, cause I couldn't find much on te internet about it. So, I tried some other spellings and I found nalbinding came up with the most information. It looks like this goes back to the Viking days and is older than knitting and knitting actually grew out of this. Oh, yay, another project! Here's a couple websites on it. 
http://askthebellwether.blogspot.com/2007/04/what-is-nalbinding.html
http://www.geocities.com/sigridkitty/
http://www.vikinggirlsworkshop.com/nalbinding.html


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Try these folk http://www.spanishpeacock.com/naalbinding.htm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have seen it done but never tried it myself. However I have seen and felt gloves that were bade using Nalbinding. I wasn't impressed with the fabric it produced, it was harsh and stuff to my hands. I bet it would make great rugs but from what I have seen it is difficult to do and if you have problems with your hands you may want to rethink the whole thing. By difficult I don't mean that it is hard to do but it is tough to do, I'm sorry I can't explain it any better than that.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, I think the fiber used is what makes it harsh or not. I have a friend who does a lot of naalbinding, and she makes sweaters which are gorgeous. I did an on-line workshop earlier this year and learned how to do it, even made my own needle from an apple twig. It's not that hard once you figure it out--get some good pictures of how to do the stitches. The hardest part is making sure the stitches stay the same size. Some do them around a finger to keep the loops the same size. I was planning to try some yarn baskets of it but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Katherine, may I ask who, what & how of these on-line workshop? Are more topics planned for the future? Liese


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine I am happy to hear that. The Naalbinding I have seen was not what I would call gorgeous by any means. It looked very utilitarian and hard wearing but not gorgeous. Do you know where one can find pictures of such nice Naalbinding? Yes, info on classes would be nice.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, maybe gorgeous was a bit strong, but the sweaters were pretty and especially interesting because you (I) couldn't figure out what kind of stitch was used!

Liese, the on-line class was one of the 9 offered each year through the Online Guild of Weavers, Spinners & Dyers (http://www.onlineguildwsd.org.uk). You have to pay to join, but the classes are very good, you get a quarterly journal, and the on-line forum is a very nice group chat. There are people from all over the world, not just the UK.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mielkes Fiber Arts has books, links et al for nalbinding

http://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/naalbind.htm


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Uh oh - this looks like something I'd like to try. Thanks alot, northprairiegir. :bash:
Lisa


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

There is a person on ebay selling kits for rugs you can make out of any material. Shirts ect. she says she gives instructions on how to nailbinde forgive the spelling. I found her stuff looking for braiding supplies. I would like to know if this is the same as bohemian braid used to make rugs? Good luck!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually since I first posted about this topic last fall, I figued it out using info I found in an old book. I have made about 2 dozen rugs and am teaching an enrichment class at the local college about it this spring. The history of naalbinding is very interesting! I have also made a couple of scraves (that is a different stich.) It is really fun!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

northprairiegir said:


> Actually since I first posted about this topic last fall, I figued it out using info I found in an old book. I have made about 2 dozen rugs and am teaching an enrichment class at the local college about it this spring. The history of naalbinding is very interesting! I have also made a couple of scraves (that is a different stich.) It is really fun!


Would you mind posting pictures of some of your rugs? This sounds VERY intriguing! I'm into "utilitarian". I love crafts, but I have to have a use for things or else I won't do it. My "to learn" list is really growing! I've put "learn to make rugs" on my mental list for next fall. It'll be March before we get mail again, so I won't be able to start with spinning until then when my roving arrives. So, I have a month to get a spindle made. I'll probably spin, knit and do a little sewing this summer, then start on some sort of rug next fall. 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------

